# 4D Pregnant Ultrasound



## mzblackmon12@gmail.com (Jan 8, 2013)

HELP! Does anyone know if there is a correct cpt code sequence for a 4D Ultrasound?


----------



## ksarith9@gmail.com (Mar 8, 2017)

Please try this  CPT code 76376 3d and 4d ultrasound.

Hope this helps


----------

